# Argentina asserts control over Falklands shipping



## CougarKing (16 Feb 2010)

Interesting development if they can enforce it. Though it's doubtful the UK's Royal Navy will let that happen.

Australia's News 9/MSN link




> *Argentina has asserted greater control over shipping to the Falkland Islands, saying ships headed through its waters to the disputed British-held territory must have its permission.
> The move, which will stir up an escalating row with Britain over oil drilling operations in the South Atlantic archipelago, came in the form of a decree signed by President Cristina Kirchner and announced by her chief of staff Anibal Fernandez.*
> "All ships that wish to move between ports in continental Argentina and ports in the Malvinas Islands (the Falklands), or that wish to cross Argentine territorial waters as they head to the islands" require prior permission, Fernandez said on Tuesday.
> Britain and Argentina's rival claims of ownership over the Falklands exploded into war in 1982 after Argentine military rulers seized the islands, only to be defeated and expelled by a British naval force.
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Feb 2010)

Clearly they've forgotten what happened the last time they messed with Britain over the Falklands.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Feb 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Clearly they've forgotten what happened the last time they messed with Britain over the Falklands.



The UK military that mounted OP CORPORATE in 1982 isnt the same as today. The RN would be hard pressed to do the same today with an ever shrinking fleet and an even smaller FAA.


----------



## CougarKing (18 Feb 2010)

Seems Brown has pledged to defend the Falklands in spite of questions of the readiness of the RN to help him uphold this pledge:







"The Sun" link



> *The PM today reasserted Britain's right to search for oil off the islands. *
> 
> Speaking on the radio, he said: "This is oil drilling that is exploration for the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2010)

From the original quote:





> Buenos Aires is furious that London continues to skirt UN resolutions calling on both governments to renew a dialogue on the sovereignty of the Falklands.
> 
> Britain in January rejected Argentina's latest claim to the islands.
> 
> Buenos Aires has urged a solution along the lines of what Britain agreed for the Chinese territory of Hong Kong.


Argies: "You gave Hong Kong back to China, so give us the Falklands back."
UK: "No"
Argies: " :crybaby: "

Seem's like misspent Argie fury to me. The Brits aren't avoiding dialogue, they're just not saying what Buenos Aires wants to hear.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (18 Feb 2010)

I also found the Buenos Aries' comparison of Hong Kong with the Falklands to be silly. Hong Kong was leased from China and the lease expired (I'm over-simplifying 150 years or so of history but there it is). The Falklands are an overseas territory of the United Kingdom. There is no expiry date.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Feb 2010)

I think HM government should send a very strong message by sending Carlos Tevez back to Argentina forthwith... fifthwith, even.


----------



## CougarKing (2 Mar 2010)

Buenos Aires asks for US mediation on this dispute:

Associated Press link



> BUENOS AIRES, Argentina –* Argentina asked for U.S. help Monday in resolving a brewing dispute with Britain over the Southern Atlantic islands that were the subject of a brief war more than 25 years ago and where Britain has begun drilling for oil.
> 
> Argentine President Cristina Fernandez said she made the request during an unexpectedly lengthy meeting with visiting Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton. Clinton said the United States will encourage the two countries to talk. Britain has opposed outside mediation.*
> "What we have requested is mediation as a friendly country of both Argentina and the United Kingdom," Fernandez said. She said Argentina wants those talks to take place within a framework established by the United Nations shortly after the Falklands Islands war of 1982.
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Mar 2010)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Buenos Aires asks for US mediation on this dispute:
> 
> Associated Press link



I'm sure that the Royal Navy has put the Argies up to this to give the matelots a stronger bargaining position than the RAF & UKLF in the next budget debates.


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (3 Mar 2010)

If I was in Britain's position I would put out a statement more or less  to this: " Any further actions of asserting Argentinian authority will be an act of war."
and I would immediately begin preparing for war such as to make a point. 
I say this because it is their territory  aaaaaand I believe it lies a something like 200 km past Argentina's territorial borders(feel free to correct me), so you know they are only interested in the oil profits simply because it's close to them...


----------



## Journeyman (3 Mar 2010)

CANADIAN F0RCES said:
			
		

> I say this because it is their territory  aaaaaand I believe it lies a something like 200 km past Argentina's territorial borders(feel free to correct me), so you know they are only interested in the oil profits simply because it's close to them...


It must be wonderful living in a world where international relations are simplistically black & white.

Today's History and Geography Lesson 

*How far are the Falklands from the UK's "territorial borders"?*
Distance from Argentina to Falklands: 480km
Distance from Britain to Falklands: 13,000 km

*Basis of Argentine Falklands claim*: 
1764, via the first physical settlement on the islands (French, with Spain assuming effective control in 1767 _status quo ante bellum_, placing the islands subordinate to the Buenos Aires colonial administration). The Spanish Buenos Aires' governance withdrew in 1811 (due to economic pressures), without relinquishing her claims. In 1828 the Argentines returned, founding a settlement and a penal colony. 

*Basis of UK Falklands claim*: 
January 1765, by explorer John Byron. The UK withdrew unilaterally in 1776 (due to the American Revolution), without relinquishing her claims. In 1833, British forces returned and reasserted British sovereignty. 

*Current Events*:
April-June 1982: war between Argentina and the UK over the Falklands. Argentina took home the Silver medal.

September 2007: the UK government announced it was staking new claims on the sea bed around the Falklands, with exploratory drilling beginning in January 2010. 



I've got no dog in this fight, but it _appears_ that Argentina had an interest in the Falklands long before exploratory oil drilling was announced. 

And your argument about distance from home territory is, well......   :


----------



## Seyek (3 Mar 2010)

US mediation for talks? What would the talks even be about? My understanding (and Britain's position) is that it's British territory. They're drilling for oil in British territory, what would talks be about? "We're drilling for oil in our territory", "But the islands are ours!", "No, no they're not, now f*** off"?

 Seriously, what would the talks even be about, other than Argentina trying to claim the islands? Doesn't seem like much room for discussion there, Britain controls the islands, and has for quite for some time, the locals are quite happy with this arrangement, and they sucessfully beat back an Argentine invasion. Argentina wants them, I don't see much room for talks here, it's either they belong to Britian, or to Argentina, history, military history, and the locals all say Britain. What good are talks going to do?

 Journeyman, based on those dates it would appear Britain had a settlement and a claim before Spain assumed control from France, and while the Spanish had driven the British out for a while, the claim was never relinquished, and the only country to assert and maintain over sovereignty for any significant amount of time has been Britain, and they have done so for almost a couple hundred years now. 

 As for the oil, while certaintly not the reason for Argentina's claims, I can see it as a factor in their current attempts to push the issue.


----------

